# Hi Folks Pamela from Scotland



## Pamelac (Jul 18, 2019)

HI folks a newbie to Motorhomes, have a Talbot Express called Wee Betsy, she is a fair age but runs great was a 25th wedding present from hubby. Love wild camping, just back from Dumfries, weather was amazing, this site came in so handy. I'm looking to head up to Malaig for next trip if anyone has any tips that would be great.im looking forward to reading loads in the forum.

Thanks

Pamela


----------



## Makzine (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 18, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,we are scots that could swim.:lol-053:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 19, 2019)

morning from a drizzly yorkshire.......welcome and happy camping.


----------



## reiverlad (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi and welcome

Can never be too many of us Scots on here - and having a Talbot just goes to show wot good taste you have !!!


----------



## The laird (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi Pamela, welcome aboard :wave:

You've come to the right place!


----------

